# Macro Questions For You About What Is Happening To Our World In April, 2020.



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Macro Questions Anyone?*

1. Is Bo Johnson about to have a miraculous recovery from the virus by taking hydroxychloroquine medicine in order to show the world the real answer to stopping the virus scare and abruptly ending it?

*My guess* is yes.​
2. Are the good guys using the virus lock-down now to bankrupt the Central Banks worldwide?

*My guess* is the virus was brought out by the deep state to hurt Trump's reelection chances and move the world more to socialism. But now the good guys are using it to destroy the banking system that cannot survive without global money flow.​
3. If #2 is to bankrupt the banks won't it bankrupt everything in the world too?

*My guess* is the free market economy actually died in the 2007-2008 collapse and has been on life support since then. That support is now failing for the last time; the Ponzi schemes are ending from awareness. As far as bankrupting the world, see the last statement below.​
4. If we assume we are actually watching the collapse of the USA Global Empire (petrodollar system), how do we really think the rest of the world would react now?

*My guess* is that the world is most anxious to end the world financial control the U. S., its dollar and military have used like a schoolyard bully threatening other sovereign countries to comply into submission.​
Usually when a world empire dies it is the result of great war(s). In the current situation it is covert wars in the background. I think the last thing the world wants is an all out nuclear type attrition war and so calmer minds have consented to cooperate in the take down of the root world leaders, that being our Deep State, Global Central Bankers, the ancient elite family leaders, etc. That could be the explanation for the fast willingness to cooperate in a global quarantine and work/money stoppage.​
5. Where does the world go from here if we all go bankrupt?

*My guess, if the Bankers lose:* This one is hard to visualize; kinda like squinting real hard with your glasses on backwards while staring at smoke. But here goes.​
*Imagine *a world where half of the current jobs are no longer needed. We know this has been happening since the industrial revolution began and has really sped up lately due to greater advances in technology including factory/machine production. Won't this cause wealth for half the population while the other dies from a Charles Dickens' like poverty world?

Not really. How about a live-able wage increase so we can all live off a 20 hour workweek and go to job sharing?

*
Imagine* unlimited free energy, cures for a great many ailments, no interest owed, freedom from all prior debts. So now you can start afresh, debt free with most of our big expenses gone.

*Imagine* the possibility of shrinking most of our centralized government agencies and most of our large corporations gone. We are now free to create the world we focus on creating.

Of course it will still be chaotic for a period while we leave the past behind and move forward into our new unseen world a step at a time. But all in all we can be there in a year or two, well worth the painful journey.​
*Your thoughts?*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion, too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

Sure, the banks might suffer, but how does that translate into a reversion of what has been in place for 100 years?
How does that get us "unlimited free energy" or expunge all debt? Bankruptcy is a contractual agreement, not simply having no money.
How does it possibly shrink the leviathan that is our federal government, when all it needs in order to survive is a tax-payer base?

Sorry @jimcosta, but your vision is a bit beyond my horizon, and I just don't see it.
That said, I want to.
Can you offer a ladder of explanation?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bet your tail on this. If US goes down in virus flames. God help the rest of the world. Who the heck do you think is carry a large part of it.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kauboy 
_
Q1: "Sure, the banks might suffer, but how does that translate into a reversion of what has been in place for 100 years?_"

Many believe there is a long-term plan underway to take out all Central Banks and the cartels that own them, including the *Federal Reserve* in the U. S.

_
Q2: "How does that get us "unlimited free energy" or expunge all debt? Bankruptcy is a contractual agreement, not simply having no money."_

Part 1: *Unlimited energy sources* have been withheld from humanity so it would be dependent/controlled by the oil industry cartels. With the Cartels gone (bankrupt) they would be freed up.

Part 2. You are right about bankruptcy. But also add to bankruptcy *Fraud*. Fraud allows the injured party to escape a contract, such as a bank lending you your own money and failing to tell you they are screwing you. Thus all bank loans will go to alphabet heaven at the same time as those banks are adjudicated as "bankrupt" because no one is paying them anymore. Then bring in *Force Majeure *meaning contract impossibility or a situation both parties could not have foreseen, such as an economic collapse due to fraud.

_
Q3: "How does it possibly shrink the leviathan that is our federal government, when all it needs in order to survive is a tax-payer base?"_

If the *U. S. Republic *is restored the *Jurist Right of Annulment* will then be told to all juries prior to deliberation. This is the opposite of the current practice of the judges not informing them of this inherent right under AngloSaxon law. That right says if just one jury member believes the if the law being brought to bear on the case being heard is un-Constitutional, then the Jury is a Hung Jury and the case must either be dropped or retried.
Thus a State Building Code forbidding you to paint your house with Budweiser beer mixed in plaid paint would be dismissed. After time, the Code Enforcement Agency will have been really downsized.

Under our rules of law (case law and precedent), an Alabama case about house paint would quickly be followed by all the other states and everyone would want to be a house painter.

In regards to a tax base, the IRS was created outside of the Constitution (law) so it won't take but a day for one jury member to tell it to go piss up a rope.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Jim.. good thinking but you would never get number 5. 1 thu 4 would cause 5 to turn into outright war. Maybe not between nations but people. 

And who is going to produce the revenue of the living wage for everyone? Living wage is someone AOC and Bernie espoused.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The British monarchy, . . . virtually alone, . . . has survived for centuries on top of centuries.

Basically all other forms of gov't have gone under in the usual 2 to 4 hundred year time frame.

Britain has slowly but surely ceded more and more "power" to other political entities within their borders, . . . under the guise of "evolving to meet the UK needs". It has evolved so a few elite whore mongers and other assorted butt holes would not lose their power and authority or at least not ALL of it.

We, . . . here, . . . unfortunately are also evolving, . . . following the patterns of ancient Egypt, Israel, Greece, Persia, Rome, . . . and other un-known or un-named entities that fell the same way. Eventually, the talkers take the power from the workers, . . . convince many others to be talkers, . . . soon the workers cannot support all of them, . . . chaos ensues, . . . and it goes to hell with or without a hand basket.

It won't happen, . . . but what needs to be done here is the vast majority of bankers, . . . lawyers, . . . stock brokers, . . . and politicians just need to be hung by the neck until grave yard dead, . . . popcorn and hot dogs served at the doings, . . . and then go back to a basic constitutional government where he who does not work, . . . shall not eat (unless someone voluntarily has pity and tosses him a bone to gnaw on).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Piratesailor*



> And who is going to produce the revenue of the living wage for everyone? Living wage is someone AOC and Bernie espoused.


First I suggest we discuss concepts and not personalities, so lets dismiss AOC and Bernie. It makes the thinking easier.

Right now we are no longer in a free market system. The whole system is rigged by the controlling cabals (price controls).

If we get rid of the cartels and go back to the Republic, we can then operate under the rule of law again.
And that will bring wages back to being determined by the open and free market.

If a product price (valuation) cannot support the creation costs of it then that product will no longer be produced, period.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang Jim, this is some pretty heavy stuff and I like where you're going with this! 

I'm just not sure my feeble little mind can wrap itself around it to come up with anything so I'll sit back and watch if that's OK?

Thanks guys, carry on!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Slippy * Darn Slippy, I told ya to put your glasses on backwards first!


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

I would be 'nice' to keep our technology and have the Federal government go back to where it was sometime in the late 1800's. Most people don't realize there was actually a time when there were NO taxes. Having said that, to get there in a short period of time I see as anarchy. There is far too much dependency ingrained in our society (drug, financial, alcohol, medical, etc.).

As for unlimited free energy, I'd like to hear more on that subject. My limited knowledge is that this was Tesla's dream and he died a pauper. Tell me more. I'm a bit of an idealist at heart.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> 1. Many believe there is a long-term plan underway to take out all Central Banks and the cartels that own them, including the *Federal Reserve* in the U. S.
> 
> 2. Part 1: *Unlimited energy sources* have been withheld from humanity so it would be dependent/controlled by the oil industry cartels. With the Cartels gone (bankrupt) they would be freed up.
> 
> ...


1. Many believe aliens are castrating cows and implanting radio receivers into their teeth too, but I'm looking for actionable facts. Other than the potential behind the "Q movement", do we have anything solid that lends evidence to this plan existing?

2. Surely you acknowledge that there is no such thing as "unlimited" energy, and getting any energy requires work of some kind, rendering it anything but "free". Even capturing the sun's rays requires work, and thus a cost. What is this source of "unlimited free energy" that you speak of?

3. Getting out of a contract "legally" requires a fair arbiter. I dare say finding one of those would be just as difficult as trying to expunge the national debt.

4. I long for the day when jury nullification becomes common knowledge. But your premise starts with "*IF* the U.S. Republic is restored..." Again, what actionable facts do you have that this is underway.

I want these things. I REALLY do... but I am not so blinded by my desire for them that I see their fruition with every action taking place around me.
I accept God on faith... for everything else, I require facts.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kauboy I appreciate your candor. You pose good critical thinking questions.

First the easy response is in regards to "Free Energy". It is a term I understand to mean *newer forms of energy* not being used by most of society as we know it or current energy forms being used differently.

As for the rest, all I can respond with is there are a great many people who have been working towards these ends. I know some of these people.

There is a covert civil war ongoing now over these issues. How else can you explain the nature of our chaotic world at this time?

You say (and most others also say), "I want these things. I REALLY do... but I am not so blinded by my desire for them that I see their fruition with every action taking place around me."
I suggest It is not enough to want them, we each must take up the task of creating this world, both now and as it begins to materialize. We each must make it happen.

I don't mean to preach. This is just the rule I have been living by for the past ten years in working towards these very goals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This government gives the people petty much what they scream for. Free stuff yep. Union get the government to do their job in the form of regulation EPA,DNR ,OHSA , FRA and the like. School has a brand new track but they want another one closer . So they lobby using the teachers union power for a reg that say they great track is 2 feet to far from the main building. There you go ripp it build a new. The people get just what they ask for.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> @Kauboy I appreciate your candor. You pose good critical thinking questions.
> 
> First the easy response is in regards to "Free Energy". It is a term I understand to mean *newer forms of energy* not being used by most of society as we know it or current energy forms being used differently.
> 
> ...


I will accept that I took "unlimited free energy" to the literal extreme. If you simply meant energy sources "free" from controlling entities, I now understand your perspective.

I can explain the chaos of the world with a simple reply.
Humans, left to their own devices, will devolve into chaos. It is the nature of sinful man. We are the constant rebuttal to the law of entropy.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The government is giving people 600 dollars a week, for unemployment. Why?
$15x40hr=600 hmmmm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> The government is giving people 600 dollars a week, for unemployment. Why?
> $15x40hr=600 hmmmm


Building dependency.
:sad2:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> The government is giving people 600 dollars a week, for unemployment. Why?
> $15x40hr=600 hmmmm


So help me out here. The federal government is giving $600 per week in unemployment benefits. Is this in addition to state benefits? Or is this just a guaranteed minimum so that all states will pay a flat $600 and everthing will be equal? Also, railroad unemployment is $250 per week. Will that now be $600 per week?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Humans, left to their own devices, will devolve into chaos. It is the nature of sinful man. We are the constant rebuttal to the law of entropy.


That's about the most fancy way of saying man will f--k it up as I have ever heard. :vs_smile:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> So help me out here. The federal government is giving $600 per week in unemployment benefits. Is this in addition to state benefits? Or is this just a guaranteed minimum so that all states will pay a flat $600 and everthing will be equal? Also, railroad unemployment is $250 per week. Will that now be $600 per week?


Yes it is on top of regular unemployment. That is the magic 15/hr. I think they are making people see the benefit of 15hr wage for political purpose.
I understand trying to get the economy back, but this is money we dont have.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m retired now so it doesn’t matter to me. But many years ago I collected state unemployment for a short period and if my memory is correct it was pretty good. So it is possible folks could be collecting maybe $1000 (or more) a week in states with good unemployment benefits. That’s pretty damned good!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm retired now so it doesn't matter to me. But many years ago I collected state unemployment for a short period and if my memory is correct it was pretty good. So it is possible folks could be collecting maybe $1000 (or more) a week in states with good unemployment benefits. That's pretty damned good!


Maximum I can get here in SC is 326, last time I checked. If I were t get furloughed here, I would get that, Plus the 600 from the feds. This is the first time this ever happened. And, to make it stick, that 926 is more than I make working..a week.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

“ First the easy response is in regards to "Free Energy". It is a term I understand to mean newer forms of energy not being used by most of society as we know it or current energy forms being used differently.”

Explain this statement. 

I don’t think you meant free of regulations, etc. The sentence reads like you are discussing the free energy of newer forms not being used or using current energy differently. What is the new energy source? How would you use current energy differently and lastly, explain how they all would be free?

Now if you are indeed discussing free from the current regulatory environment so that oil and gas can be economical produced and we are free to look and develop alternatives, then that is a different animal and I’d agree.


----------

